# Groin vault design



## Silent (Jun 27, 2011)

Does any body done this design, what kind of corner bead you use,


----------



## Silent (Jun 27, 2011)

This is the design


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I have used a strait-flex product called arch flex.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Silent said:


> This is the design


OUFFTA!! Have fun with that one Brother!! Trim Tex has whatever you need . Just look em up.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Silent said:


> Does any body done this design, what kind of corner bead you use,


 Yes. We used TrimTex double arch. Regular TT arch would work as well I just found the double arch is easier to lay flat.:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Silent said:


> This is the design


U can keep that 1!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Silent said:


> This is the design


measure your space between beads believe me it will make you look like a superstar


----------

